# exhaust and headers



## Jbradford (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a Mk3 jetta 2.0 5spd and wanna do a few upgrades what are some good exhaust and headers out there on the market and were in southern california is a good racing shop?


----------



## Mk1 Fish (May 5, 2009)

raceland headers are good less expensive stuff. have one on my daily, am very happy with it. costs less than 200. tt exhaust or an exhaust shop is a good source for exhaust.


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

Techtonics Tuning is who I would be looking into.....I have ran several of their systems on my cars and have loved all of them. :thumbup:
Probably the best exhaust for the price IMO.


----------

